# cold smoked salmon with q view



## treegje (Jan 11, 2010)

salmon fillet
salt
brown sugar
dill
dried juniper berries

the salmon sprinkled with salt, brown suiker and dill
wrapped in plastic film and in the refrigerator for one night

ready for the smoker 



in the smoker

smoked with oak and beech saw dust,containing a few juniper berries
as you can see I have used the ProQ Cold Smoke Generator
I loaded it 3 times

the temp was around 2 degrees celsius / 35 Fahrenheit





24 hours after smoking



sliced



on toast with a little onion


----------



## bbally (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting that salt is the only cure.  We are allowed that here under the sushi fish rule.  But we still have to have a haccp plan.

Could you speak to what the Belguim rule is on straight salt cure on fish?

In the restaurant we can salt cure but we have to hot smoke it.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I love it


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks Great, Geert...


----------

